# Red Sea Max 130D



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to start a salt water aquarium as a hobby (switching from fresh water) and during my research found that the red sea max 130D would be a good "plug and play" aquarium to start. Would anyone know where I can purchase it in the GTA? or if any suggestions on a better kit with a sump would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

talk to this guy and you wont be sorry

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45578

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

